# Murano radio compatibility



## hosamaflah (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello

I want to change my murano radio witch is part# 28185 1SX0A model 2012
And I only find on eBay radio part# 28185 1AA0A model 2010
I think all the sockets is the same 

I want to know if it compatible with my car if any one can help 
If not please help me to find other 

Thanks


----------

